# Husband can’t stop being cruel to me



## Samape1 (Mar 5, 2018)

I’ve been married 9 years. Our marriage just seems to keep getting crazier. We have one child. I try everyday to be positive with my husband but he doesn’t like anything I do. I’m always doing something incorrectly. I never seem to be able to do anything right. He gets frustrated if I even ask him a question or talk to him. He goes off and does his own thing the majority of the time- get mad if I call him. He says there isn’t anyone else, and for some reason I believe that. I try to spend family time with him, but he gets mad within minutes and makes it not worth it. He blames me for everything. He’s rude to my family, won’t let my parent over. He blames me for not spending quality time with our daughter- says I won’t let him. He took his checks out of the bank and is spending through all of our savings. Says he’s always leaving and then says he isn’t. I don’t want him to because I don’t feel comfortable having our daughter alone with him. Im stressed and don’t know what else to do. Please assist.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

If you don't have full-time employment, get a job ASAP.

Get an attorney, even if you need to go to legal aid to obtain no-cost/low-cost legal advice.

Ask yourself why you would spend one more second with an abuser.

Leave.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Look up borderline personality disorder. See if he fits.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Samape1 said:


> He took his checks out of the bank and is spending through all of our savings. Says he’s always leaving and then says he isn’t.


Chances are, he's about to split. Why else is he burning through "our" savings? So don't let him to it. Go to the bank and withdraw remaining funds.

Then, as I said before, LEAVE.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You better get out now before the abuse gets physical. Don't be one of those people that are back here in 2 years repeating their story. Do it now!
Do you want your daughter to learn that this is what marriage is....the pattern will repeat.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

For the sake of your child you need to end this marriage to this awful, abusive, rude, mean man. 
Keep a record of what he says and does and get legal advise. 
I am sure your parents would have you and the child live with you for a while.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Your husband is abusive. He will not change and the abuse will only get worse.

You need to get a support system and leave him. Talk to someone in your family who you trust. Tell them what's going on and get help. 

Do you have a job? If you don't you need to get one. and you need to leave him.

*Why Does He Do That?: Inside the Minds of Angry and Controlling Men* by Lundy Bancroft

YOu say that you don't want your child to be alone with him. From the sounds of him, he probably won't want to spend any time with her anyway. He does not do it now. Why would he spend time with her if you were not there to do all the work?


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

He's a jerk. Get out.


----------

